# Asus A8N-LA?????



## Ramodkk

I have a compaq pc with an ASUS AN8-LA, why cant i find it in the ASUS webpage?? on compaq.com it says it has a 939 socket but i have a Sempron processor. Are there any 939 socket Semprons???


----------



## robina_80

there are no s939 semprons only s939 cpus are the athlon 64 and the x2's


----------

